# Silver Alpine Quartz "japan Mov't"



## SylarFromHeroes (Jan 30, 2013)

I have just received a present of a silver coloured stainless steel watch.

The brand name is "Alpine" and it also has "JAPAN MOV'T" written on it.

I would love to know a little bit more about it, but the only searches for Alpine return watches made by Wegner, Avalanche, and others.

I haven't been able to fine watch manafacturer called Alpine.

Does anyone know anything about this watch or where it was made?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A photo would help, if you don`t know how to upload one on to the forum see - Here :wink2:


----------



## SylarFromHeroes (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

This looks to be a (very) vague homage of the Rolex Yachtmaster. It is probable that the name 'Alpine' has no particular significance in this case; to the best of my knowledge it is not a known brand. It is very likely that this watch was made/assembled in China with a generic name on the dial. The Japanese movement is quite possibly something from Miyota.


----------



## SylarFromHeroes (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I suppose it is vagualey reminiscent of a Yachtmaster. Not bad looking really. Just got it, so perhaps I'll repost in a few months with an update on how well it works. Thanks again


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it.


----------

